
Build a Plant Monitoring Prototype Like a Pro (and for Under 100 Dollars) - adunk
http://www.thingsquare.com/blog/articles/build-a-plant-monitor-100-dollars/
======
wcummings
Way too expensive. I built the same thing for well under $10 each with an
esp8266 and the same conductivity sensor. Literally got dozens of each for
less than $100 on alibaba. The software is like 20 lines of lua on the board
and 3 lines of php on a home server.

I have one of those dopey TI boards I got for free from AT&T at a meetup,
pretty shit for $30 tbh.

